# Two questions on lubrication for Logan 1825 10" lathe



## Jim_Z (Sep 17, 2017)

I acquired a Logan 1825 10" a couple of years ago and after cleaning it up and fixing some mechanical issues, it is working pretty well.  I did have to go thru the QCGB and replaced one of the little 32/16 tooth gears as well as the brass bushings in the gear box.  Just before I installed the QCGB, I put a judicious dose of GL-5 (brass/bronze safe) gear oil on the gears.  It has reasonable cling properties and worked nicely for the run in after  the rebuild process was  completed.  What I am wondering, how are you fellow Logan aficionados lubing those OCGB gears after the box has been installed? 

My other question is about possible improvements for providing lubrication for the bed ways.  I have done a little googling and found several pictures and threads where ball oilers had been added to SB lathes and am wondering if that might be a useful modification to the saddle on my 1825.  I added some ball oilers to my the table on my Jet mill and being able to pump in a little oil under pressures serves to flush out some of the dirt and debris from the surface between the table and the cross slide.  Any thoughts or suggestions here?

Thanks  

Jim_Z


----------



## Jim_Z (Sep 17, 2017)

20170228_204545



__ Jim_Z
__ Feb 28, 2017



						Logan 1825 lathe
					
















20170228_204605



__ Jim_Z
__ Feb 28, 2017
__
teco vfd on logan 1825




						Teco VFD on Logan 1825 mounted on 1/2" piece of plywood at right rear of lathe pan.


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 17, 2017)

An spray can of chain lube works well for the qc box.  It drys and doesn't hold chips.  I have had lathes with ball oilers added to the saddle.  They work real well.  Its nice to get the oil under the saddle instead of just pushing the majority of it off with the wipers.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 18, 2017)

You can drop the handles on the QCGB and squirt some oil in, on both sides, then re-engage and run it for a few seconds in each setting.  I've seen where some people put oilers in above the gears, which seems like that would work pretty well too.

My 9B has oilers over the ways, in the saddle.  And other oilers in various places on the cross slide and compound.  Don't know if they are factory or not, but gives a sense of security that the oil is getting where it needs to be.  In fact, I bought some more oilers that I'll install in even more places.  Guess I'm a fan of those things.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 20, 2017)

Another option for the carriage is to put felt oilers and rubber wipers inside a sheet metal cover at both ends front and rear.  Atlas and several other manufacturers did it that way.  Works pretty well and also keeps swarf from ever getting under the carriage.  Might also work on the tailstock .


----------

